# Bleed - is it too heavy for implantation? Is it all over??



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello Ladies

PLEASE HELP - I am heartbroken and going insane. I am on day 11 since ET (3day) 
finished my last cyclogest on Wed evening, had light brown watery spotting Wed night and all day Thur
but only on wiping (TMI Warning) but by early hours this morning it was getting thicker and dark brown like I get before AF. 
Couple of hours ago this now has red blood as well as brown and clots.
AF Pain is so bad I have had to take paracetamol.

Is still not full flow yet, but is red & very painful.
Is it all over, or has anyone had this and then still a BFP?

I know some people bleed for months before they know they are even pregnant but I am in so much pain it feels like my entire insides are coming away.

PLEASE tell me there is still some hope. DH and I have been sobbing for hours. We are heartbroken that this is happening again before we even get to test day.

Michelle


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Michelle, 

Im so sorry to read what you ar going through, the clinic is closed now, can you phone in the morn to tell them and see what they say. 

i done that last time    .

Really hope it stops soon, thinking of you

Love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hi Lisa,
I had the same last time, rang clinic and was told to just hang in there and test as planned, which I did and it was BFN but had gone on to be full AF days before test day so I knew anyway.
This time on ET day I was told to not even bother phoning in if I had a bleed!! As all they would tell me to do was hold in there and test on test day! Easy for them to say!

This is so hard!!!


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

its so hard, i really feel for you

Dont give up, you dont have long left, i hate how ninewells make yo wait 17 days and the fact that they only give you 11 days worth of suppostories too, im asking if i can have more next time, dont think they will though.

The day i started bleeding, it was so hard, but i didnt want to give up, i went out with a friend to the cinema, found it really helped. Sounds really cold hearted doesn't it, but just didnt want to admit that it had failed somehow

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Lisa,

Just going to go back to sofa and curl up with DH and hope for the best
but feel like the worst has already happened.

xx
Michelle


----------



## Stars* (Sep 27, 2007)

Got my fingers crossed for you                      

i have been reading your diary, will look out for it on your test date. 

Love Lisa xxxxxxxx


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Thank you, that means a lot xx


----------

